# Goodwood meet 16th July.



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys sorry it's been a while. So for those who have not been to this event we meet at Goodwood around 9am have a chat and look around the cars then have breakfast at the Goodwood cafe. Everyone is welcome and it's always a good morning. Hope to see you all there.
https://www.goodwood.com/experiences/di ... club-cafe/

1)cam69























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Awww, Shame the dates clash with VAG at Donington, otherwise I'd come along


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

as above

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I will change the date. Did not realise they clashed.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

That would be brilliant as I have to work that day - moving a week or two further out is better for me..


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

Might pop along again.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you get a different date Cam?

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm going to move it to August not sure what date yet.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for starting it up again its always good to see everyone. I'll keep an eye out and definitely be there if I can.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

How about the 23rd anyone?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't do the 23rd as it's my brothers wedding. Is there any dates in August that are any good for you guys ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

6th August is best for me, but to advise Audi in the Park is on 13th August.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I can do the 6th August


----------



## apokian (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd be up for it on the 6th August.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't do the 6th Aug


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Short notice, but three of us (does that constitute a meet ?  ) are going to get down to Goodwood next Sunday 17th. Usual breakfast time meet up

If anybody else fancies it then feel free to get come along


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

I will try and come down


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll try and be there been ages since we all met up


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Jockinthebox said:


> I will try and come down


Well done, might see you then 



Morbs320i said:


> I'll try and be there been ages since we all met up


Nice one Andy  
If you fancy the run via Petworth just shout 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope it all goes well. Its the morning after ADI, so I'll still be in swindon


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone else able to make it tomorrow morning?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, so I missed this one but it would be good to meet up on one Sunday before the end of October.

I think I can do any of them so lets get some dates that you all can make so we can get something together before I put my TT to bed for the winter.

As I said, I can be flexible but I'll put a date in the ring of 8th October to get the conversation rolling - Who can make that?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm good with the 8th. If everyone else is happy with the date I will sort a proper thread in the events section?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

rusty_racer can make this too.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep me too


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, that's 4.......


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

What's happening


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Could still be up for this, we really need Cam to change the date on he main page so others see it


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry I cannot make this one as I'm away this weekend.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can make tomorrow if it's still happening?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK,

so I'm going and will see anyone else there. I'll be there at 9:am 

I think Julian is coming too so please come along if you can.


----------



## Birdie91425 (Oct 31, 2017)

Just bought my first TT, and live in Bournemouth. Goodwood is a little far to get involved, but looks well attended

Can anyone direct me to the right group to find out what's going on and where and when they meet please?

Thanks

David


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi David

Cam69 used to organise these  but there are a few of us who meet up there anyway but not so many takers at the moment due to the weather :wink:

I'm not that far away and always happy to meet for a cuppa


----------



## Birdie91425 (Oct 31, 2017)

I expect we are looking towards April May there now are we?

Cuppa sounds great. Hows best to arrange? Where are you, and we can post here and see who else makes it.

What do you think?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Good idea for one last one before Xmas 

I meet up with Sussexbythesea, MichaelAC and Morbs320i so lets see if anyone has a date when Goodwood is not busy and go from there


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm Brighton based - Goodwoods close enough to warrant the trip. Keep me posted.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I need to get my arse out the house lol

I definitely think we need a pre-xmas one

J
xx


----------



## Birdie91425 (Oct 31, 2017)

Who's going to set a date and venue?
I'm a newbie and don't want to tread on toes, but come on, mince pie anyone?

Let's set a date and promote!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Why not another Goodwood meet - they are always very good


----------



## Birdie91425 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good wood sounds great
What date?
Let's start it and then tell everyone. Bound to have few turn up


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Most of the sundays are available according to their calendar, so could get into the cafe without hassle and without a packed car park

J
xx


----------



## Birdie91425 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok. Let's start a new post with a date and let's see who turns up
Would you all agree an 11.00 start? What's normal?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

09.00 meet at Café car park - have a chat and look around - Café opens at 10.00 for Cuppa/Breakfast - leave 11.30ish


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hideo - just saw this post, not sure if you mean tomorrow 26th Nov? :?

If it is, then a bit late in the day for me to get organised. [smiley=bigcry.gif] But will keep 
them peeled for the next meet. 
If you are going tomorrow, then hope you all have a great meet. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

In the meantime, all the best for the Christmas Holiday, hope to catch
up with you in the new year. All the best. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

miTTzee :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can do any weekend in December except the first one

Somebody be brave and set a date. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

